# Recycling and reusing paper



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Is recycling and reusing paper considered being green? I have been reusing the blank side of used photocopied paper to make test questions for the kids. I also used them for some paper crafts.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I recycle all of my paper into the wood stove.


----------



## Bobby_B (Oct 7, 2010)

paper recycle bin


----------

